# Plc program view



## Gord.M (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm trying to view and print some programs I wrote with AB rslogix 5000 and don't have access to the program.

Does anybody know of a program that will allow me to view and print the program. I think the file extension is *.adc


----------



## Gord.M (Nov 12, 2015)

Actually it's .acd


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Gord.M said:


> Actually it's .acd


I think that is what Allen-Bradley uses for there PLC's


----------



## Gord.M (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah it is. I'm looking for a program to open the extension.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Try posting your question here: plctalk.net
Someone there should be able to help you.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

That program costs lots of $$. Depending on the version I could pdf it for you.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

You can ask your local AB distributor for a 30 day trial license. You might have to act interested in actually buying it. But really, if you are going to have to work on this, why not just buy it?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Gord.M said:


> I'm trying to view and print some programs I wrote with AB rslogix 5000 and don't have access to the program.
> 
> Does anybody know of a program that will allow me to view and print the program. I think the file extension is *.adc


How do you write programs but not have access to them?:blink:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Cow said:


> How do you write programs but not have access to them?:blink:


And also not know what software is required to open the project file...:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Gord.M (Nov 12, 2015)

I just don't have access to the software anymore.
But for anyone who was also looking RSladder was the freeware program I was looking for.


----------

